# Moving to Al Ain



## zerorize (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I will have my final interview nagotiation with one of UAE Goverment Company regarding my position as Engineer in Al-Ain. I asked for USD60/Hr salary. Is it too high?

If yes, what is the reasonable rate?


Meanwhile, what kind of normal offer/allowance that expat get when working in UAE?

1)Accomodation?
2)Transportation?
3)Children education allowance?
4)Meal?

Please advice me.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is hard for anyone to really give figures. You will have to look at what you are currently getting, factor in the added costs of living in al ain, and decide if you can live with what they offer you. 

Keep in mind that EVERY single person I meet here, says they are an engineer..... And they all have degrees to prove they are engineers. So what exactly does an engineer mean to you? Not to sound too harsh, but a plumber in the uae thinks he is an engineer. 

Your passport dictates your payscale.  It is just how it is in the uae. You could maybe get paid as well as a westerner but you will have to have a resume that proves some pretty hefty projects you have supported and goals are obtained, in pretty note worthy locations. 

If you do not wish to downscale yourself, then I would suggest automatically ask for a five day work week, not working over .... ??? 45 hours a week??? (they work asians here like ten hours a day, six days a week). I would suggest that you ask for 1, 2, and 3. Meals are usually on you, unless you are traveling and then of course, they are expensed out. 

1) Al Ain is cheaper then other emirates. Check dubizzle if you can find out any info on costs. I would say you should ask at least for 80k for a 3 bedroom or something like that. You may very well can get it alot cheaper

2) 3k a month I would ask. 

3) 40k a child once they are past there first year or two of school of like 36k. 

4) Budget 2000k for a four person family a month. You may very well get away with eating alot cheaper.


----------

